# made it past 1000 bees



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Today I went on a hike with my dog Ruby. We hiked a good distance and on the way home I heard a buzzing sound. I looked up in the brush where the trail was and there were literally 1,000's of bees right in the middle of the path.

I'm super allergic to bees. Last time I got stung my foot swelled up like a balloon and I got a rash all over my body. I was in Iowa in a bread truck and we had been pulled over by the police. My friend told me to take 4 benadryls to help with the sting so I did and it was way too much. I wobbled on out of the car looked at the police with the lights spinning and flashing, fell over and that was that.

My dog was already ahead of me but she's mainly deaf so when I called her she couldn't hear. She walked right through them, didn't even seem to notice and somehow didn't get stung.

I had to go through so i put my arms in my shirt and put my shirt over my face and made a dashing run. Somehow I didn't get stung, but one was stuck in my hair and I freaked out so bad I ran facefirst in the dirt shaking my head and it got loose.

Made it home with no stings fortunately.


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lucky man. A few years ago I was hiking through the woods where I probably shouldn't have been with a friend and his family. Somewhere along the way he stepped directly on a hornets nest. Let's just say those bees were pretty pissed. My friend threw his shirt down at the nest (it turned immediately black and yellow) and we ran as fast and as far as we could. I was stung maybe 30-45 times. My friend was stung upwards of 100. They chased us for probably 2 miles before we got into the car and even then they kept coming. Not a fun experience.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's insane. I can't imagine being stung that many times.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

What kind of dog have u got mate?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Bee protection ...










The benedryl thing is good ... though not passing out from them, lol. I'm allergic to bees too, but for some reason not to wasps - sometimes will feel their sting for 2 seconds then its gone ... mosquitoes, black-flies and sand-flies are much worse.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Midnight said:


> What kind of dog have u got mate?


Bichon Frise

looks like this... http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_p6X8ry72iNc/SwoUh406vyI/AAAAAAAAASI/JbtYrQt_1vU/s1600/bichon-frise.jpg


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual said:


> Bee protection ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never been stung by a wasp, and yeah mosquitoes are no fun.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Bichon Frise
> 
> looks like this... http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_p6X8ry72iNc/SwoUh406vyI/AAAAAAAAASI/JbtYrQt_1vU/s1600/bichon-frise.jpg


Do you still have your dachshund ?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Visual said:


> Do you still have your dachshund ?


Yes. She is getting very old and has a hard time walking.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

lol scary stuff!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Yes. She is getting very old and has a hard time walking.


It comes to us all in time ....

Use this to protect your dog


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol!


----------

